# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Snaring hogs

## 1776

Has anyone tried to snare a wild hog? We have lots of them in our area. Many people do live trap with cages with great success but I was thing of a more mobile survivalist method besides hunting them with a weapon. Any tips or suggestions or harsh critiques about the whole notion would be welcome and accepted with all due humility.

----------


## hunter63

I'm thinking that your success would limited as the weight of a hog would require a snare/anchor that would hold it.....heavy duty?


As a hunter I don't have a problem with snaring animals, but sounds to me like a lot of three legged hogs running around?
I prefer a clean kill.

----------


## 1776

> I'm thinking that your success would limited as the weight of a hog would require a snare/anchor that would hold it.....heavy duty?
> 
> 
> As a hunter I don't have a problem with snaring animals, but sounds to me like a lot of three legged hogs running around?
> I prefer a clean kill.


We have acerage and get hogs thru on a regular basis. Normally if I take one they will leave for a while though sometimes not before its former companion has been consumed. My inquiry would be about at time I hopes never comes where my families interest out weigh the more sportsman like considerations. Because I agree I don't want animals to suffer unnecessarily. 
So this is more of a question about how it might be done rather than doing it while more humane methods can be employed. 
My working theory would be to use a cable of 1/8-1/4 inch for the actual noose part and some climbing rope or other nylon rope to attach to an anchor such as a tree. Using rope for the end piece would allow me to use the rope for other applications when not used for the snare as I think rope is a more useful item than cable. Using cable for the noose would prevent the hog from chewing thru or cutting thru with tusks. 
Any thoughts about my current theory?

----------


## hunter63

I sure it would work....and I hear what you are saying........!/8 aicraft cable (very flexable) or even 3/32, should hold a hog.......

----------


## Knight of Disorder

Why not just build a cage rig?

I can't remember it all, since we don't have them here I've only heard about it. It's essentially a round pen made from a single piece of flexing fence. You brace it open for a couple days with food in it so the hogs know where the entrance is and how to get in and then you let the gate close where it can be pushed open and it closes on it's own. You can catch upwards of five a night if you're lucky. Then you can kill them as you need them, so long as you got some spare scraps to throw them so they stay alive.

----------


## hunter63

The ones I've seen in a cage trap, won't just wait to die......think of them as a 300# chainsaw that been left running at full speed......

----------


## Knight of Disorder

> The ones I've seen in a cage trap, won't just wait to die......think of them as a 300# chainsaw that been left running at full speed......


Yeah there is that, it's not full proof but it works if you make sure to check it the morning after you close it. You have to make sure to throw enough out to keep their attention. I'll give my uncle a call and see what he thinks, he's a little better at this kind of thing then me.

----------


## hunter63

I sure there are all sorts of ways to trap hogs.....but for the OP question, what I'm getting is a pack along, portable rig.

Not many people are gonna pack 20ft of hog wire.

----------


## Highhawk1948

I have used snares on Black Bears but never on hogs.  A live trap would be your best bet in my opinion.  Good luck, too many hogs running loose.

----------


## 1776

> Why not just build a cage rig?
> 
> I can't remember it all, since we don't have them here I've only heard about it. It's essentially a round pen made from a single piece of flexing fence. You brace it open for a couple days with food in it so the hogs know where the entrance is and how to get in and then you let the gate close where it can be pushed open and it closes on it's own. You can catch upwards of five a night if you're lucky. Then you can kill them as you need them, so long as you got some spare scraps to throw them so they stay alive.


Want something that would be portable for a plan B bug out. If this shtf I have a 100 miles of hog infested territory I will travel thru. In plan A we stay on station and hog wire traps are a go for sure but if we can't stay then I would like an alternative. Hogs here are much more numerous than deer and i think much easier to trap given how easy it is to find their trails
Has anyone ever tried or trapped a large animal by snare or is a deadfall trap a better idea?

----------


## Highhawk1948

To foot snare bears we would draw them in with donuts, tack an opened can of sardines on a good size tree.  The cable is attached to the tree and the snare part is placed appox. 1 1/2 feet in front of the sardines.  We were putting collars on them to track movements.

----------


## deafdave3

> Has anyone tried to snare a wild hog? We have lots of them in our area. Many people do live trap with cages with great success but I was thing of a more mobile survivalist method besides hunting them with a weapon. Any tips or suggestions or harsh critiques about the whole notion would be welcome and accepted with all due humility.


Catch them alive and how long do they last?




> We have acerage and get hogs thru on a regular basis. Normally if I take one they will leave for a while though sometimes not before its former companion has been consumed. My inquiry would be about at time I hopes never comes where my families interest out weigh the more sportsman like considerations. Because I agree I don't want animals to suffer unnecessarily. 
> So this is more of a question about how it might be done rather than doing it while more humane methods can be employed. 
> My working theory would be to use a cable of 1/8-1/4 inch for the actual noose part and some climbing rope or other nylon rope to attach to an anchor such as a tree. Using rope for the end piece would allow me to use the rope for other applications when not used for the snare as I think rope is a more useful item than cable. Using cable for the noose would prevent the hog from chewing thru or cutting thru with tusks. 
> Any thoughts about my current theory?


I like that theory.




> Want something that would be portable for a plan B bug out. If this shtf I have a 100 miles of hog infested territory I will travel thru. In plan A we stay on station and hog wire traps are a go for sure but if we can't stay then I would like an alternative. Hogs *here* are much more numerous than deer and i think much easier to trap given how easy it is to find their trails
> Has anyone ever tried or trapped a large animal by snare or is a deadfall trap a better idea?


If you don't mind my asking, where is "here"?




> To foot snare bears we would draw them in with donuts, tack an opened can of sardines on a good size tree.  The cable is attached to the tree and the snare part is placed appox. 1 1/2 feet in front of the sardines.  We were putting collars on them to track movements.


Hope I don't offend anyone, but... do people actually set snares for just the foot?  Why?

----------


## 1776

Here is north central texas. Hogs getting to be a real problem. They really tear up pastures and crop fields. I will probably start live trapping though will likely get a pro to come out first and learn how plus they get rid of them. We just can't eat them fast enough even if we could shot or trap them fast enough.

----------


## jmarshnh

I will tell you one thing. You aint seen nothing till you seen a wild hog trapped. How you gonna get get it loose?
Like hunter63 said 300# chainsaw left running full boar (pun intended). What are you going to do with them after you catch them. I would think if they are that much of a problem the state or county would help you out. They helped out in West Texas when I was a kid and they were tearing up all kinds of property. I do not know any one in the last 60+ years that has been successful raising wild hogs. They will escape from almost any pen you could put them in. 
Jim

----------


## 1776

> I will tell you one thing. You aint seen nothing till you seen a wild hog trapped. How you gonna get get it loose?
> Like hunter63 said 300# chainsaw left running full boar (pun intended). What are you going to do with them after you catch them. I would think if they are that much of a problem the state or county would help you out. They helped out in West Texas when I was a kid and they were tearing up all kinds of property. I do not know any one in the last 60+ years that has been successful raising wild hogs. They will escape from almost any pen you could put them in. 
> Jim


Whether in cage trap or a snare I would kill them. I agree wild hogs esspecially adults are not good candidates for domestication. If caught in a snare I was also hoping they might strangle to death though the necks might be too thick. 
Also thought about putting two snares one behind the other with anchors opposite of each other so if they did not strangle their movement would be limited providing both nooses were engaged. 
Any thoughts on a locking device to keep nooses from opening back up?
Am going to get some cable today and work on a prototype.

----------


## intothenew

A rope ascender, in theory, would lock it. You may have to tinker with a spring for that to happen though. I don't know if you can find them for under 3/8", and holding on steel cable could be an issue. Look at some rigging sites, you may find something for 1/8"-1/4" cable. I would think a heavy swivel is in order also. Not sure if just the jowls are enough to hold, or just a foot. If not, a trip snare to collect at least one leg and neck, and I can only imagine that one being directional.


What are the game laws, in your state, concerning this? Is there a wire size designation?

----------


## kyratshooter

One of the things we used to have to deal with when killing hogs was to not get them upset during the process.  If they were not excited when we killed them, they just dropped dead on the spot, they did not get an adreneline surge which would make the met taste bad and also cause it to spoil during preservation.  

There was about a 100% chance that the meat would go bad on any hog that got spooked during the killing.  

I would hate to think what the meat on a snared hog would taste like after it had been in the snare for a couple of hours.

----------


## intothenew

PSS, porcine stress syndrome, is a genetic trait associated with PSE, pale, soft, exudative meat. Conjecture on my part, that the wild hogs are less apt to that trait. If they were susceptible to that kind of damage of an adrenaline rush, the wild would literally kill them.

Given though, any critter is tougher after a stress.

----------


## 1776

> A rope ascender, in theory, would lock it. You may have to tinker with a spring for that to happen though. I don't know if you can find them for under 3/8", and holding on steel cable could be an issue. Look at some rigging sites, you may find something for 1/8"-1/4" cable. I would think a heavy swivel is in order also. Not sure if just the jowls are enough to hold, or just a foot. If not, a trip snare to collect at least one leg and neck, and I can only imagine that one being directional.
> 
> Thanks for the tips esspecially the swivel. I am more known for a stronger back rather than the sharpest mind or so my wife keeps eluding to. 
> However snaring might be a bad idea altogether according to kyratshooter as it might ultimately make the meat to disgusting to eat though if it doesn't actually ruin the meat I could probably choke it down not so sure about the espousa though. I've eaten some pretty terrible stuff. Usually on wendsdays and Saturday's when I cook supper. 
> 
> What are the game laws, in your state, concerning this? Is there a wire size designation?


If I actually did this game laws would be the least of my worries this would be primarily for BO purposes.

----------


## sgtmcboom

Make a round pin with one entrance into it with a angled door so the boar can get in lift up the gate but it cant root it back up because the angle of the steel door. Chainlink fence and a few trees and large nails work great for the pins. The reason to make them round is the boar will run around in circles like a hamster in a wheel. If there is a corner the boar will root in the corner till it gets out.

----------


## Stairman

snares are dangerous because they dont classify except by size. Traps are not as portable but best when possible.

----------


## Nothus

> Any thoughts on a locking device to keep nooses from opening back up?
> Am going to get some cable today and work on a prototype.


I realize I am coming late to the dance, but just found this post.  If you have not found a decent cable lock this may help.  Some time ago I read an article by the State of Texas Conservation Dept. about snaring hogs.  Used was an 1/8" 1X19 cable and a 1 inch section of 1" angle iron for a lock. Center a 5/32 hole in each side of the iron, thread the cable thru so the open end of the V is toward the noose.  This was said to be effective, but some of the largest hogs would still break off.

----------


## 2crows

locking washer.jpgYou can buy or build a snare wire with a locking washer.  It will only allow the snare to tighten, not loosen.

----------


## chinookpilot77

I know they snare em quite often in TX, just make sure you are legal in your area to do it.  Some states hate pigs, but not enough to allow snaring.

I have seen youtube vids on it in the past.  I'd check there for more 1 on 1 guidance.

----------


## MaveRick

I picked up a dozen Ausable 3/32" snares on Amazon for $14.99. At that price it made more sense to me to buy them ready made than to make them myself. They should hold all but the largest boars. The really big boars aren't supposed to be good eating anyway. Too much testosterone makes the meat tough and funky tasting. 

The guy on Dual Survival (Joe Teti) snared and killed a hog so it's definately possible. The purpose of the leg snare is to hold them in one place until you can put a bullet or arrow in them. Otherwise hogs running loose are very good at staying out of the crosshairs. 

When I went to the Oklahoma Wildlife Expo the Game wardens were telling people to get them by any means. They are a very destructive and invasive species and the Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation would like to see them completely gone from the state. I have also heard that Texas has a year round open season on hogs.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, if the hog had lived it would have been called Three Survival.

----------


## senna

Read Ragnar Benson's book, SURVIVAL POACHING.  he has illustrations of a "one way" device for snare loops, made out of small pcs of angle iron. For hogs, I'd hook it to about  200 lbs of drag log and let the critter exhaust itself, while creating an easily followed track.

----------


## George Barton

I heard of a foot snare, that is said to be able to catch any hoofed animal,and fits in your hand.

Has anyone seen or heard of one?

----------


## Rick

Once you have 10 posts you can place the information in your signature. Otherwise, it's considered spam.

----------


## George Barton

Thanks for the information Rick.

----------


## Rick

I'm not sure why you changed your post from the fact that you invented one and wanting to know about posting the information to just a mundane question asking if anyone has heard of them. The former version of the post seemed a bit more straight forward and honest to me. (shrug)

----------


## George Barton

Advised that my first post was considered spam, I thought it only proper to remove it.
I replaced it with a question I thought would generate participation, and positive communication.

----------


## randyt

here's a foot snare that would probably work on hogs. 

http://www.snareshop.com/prodinfo.asp?number=BEARALD

----------

